# Venice, La Tuna Nov 8th



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey ya'll. I have a charter scheduled with Voodoo on Thurs, the 8th of Nov and have room for four more. So far going are myself and my fishing buddy Frank. We're usually offshore kayak fisherman, but are changing it up for this trip to catch some bigger fish. I'm asking for $400 per person with us covering the remaining gas and tip. If you're interested, let me know by shooting me a text at (325)8I2-42O7, or PMing me. 

Cheers!
-JP


----------



## 1born2fish (Oct 6, 2013)

How did it go?


----------



## Lizzy K II (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd be curious to hear how this went also. Looking at either booking Voodoo or Mexican Gulf


----------

